# Thanks to those that have supported me



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. 

I recently got in an argument/debate about questioning some ones opinion about products sold for fish tanks. I was told Im bad for this site so I wanted to personally thank everyone that either sent me a Pm or sent me messages over chat thanking me for my opinion. Im very thankful for all your messages. Ive spend a lot of my time on this site trying to help others with no kick back, just pure enjoyment of watching other succeed. Ive met so many great people because of this site. Im thankfull every day because it's opened my mind to new ideas and thoughts. My fish tanks have never looked better. This site got me excited about fish tanks again. I don't think I know it all. I just like to voice my experiences. Im a (KISS) Keep It Simple Stupid type of fish keeper. Im no experts but I read endlessly and try to help new aquarists figure out how to keep a nice fish tank without getting complex. I'm a licensed mechanic who's ears are always open to new ideas and opinions. The day you stop learning and decide you know it all is a sad day. There is always new ideas and products that always need to be tried. What works for one might not work for another. I will keep voicing my opinion. If others try to cut me down. Im okay with that. Im here to help new aquarists that have no where else to go. Keep asking questions. There are so many great people on this site that are willing to help with all your questions and ask nothing back.

Cheers to all the bcaquaria members Ive met over the past few years especially on all the group orders from fairdeals. This site is great!!! keep helping everyone the same way you've helped me. 

Sorry for my rant. I speak my mind .

Happy fish keeping




Justin


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks for all your help in the last little while man very much appreciated


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

My deepest thanks go's out to you Justin wasn't long ago I was having my first experience with Africans and you helped so much get off to such a great start (and save the lives of many fish) all this from the kindness of your heart! No ones paying you, your just happy to help, well I salute you brother!! Whoever is say crap about you should be removed shame on them. I've seen you help numerous people on this site you should receive some special badge by your name. I won't ever forget your help!! So sorry to hear this, but please don't let it bother you we don't want to lose a valuable person and friend like you!! The negative bashing does have to stop on this site, it's come down to I hesitate to post anything anymore it's bad when users and even sponsors are being negative. Thank you again for all your help if I ever have a problem I can't solve I will bug you again lol.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Justin, just wanted to take this opportunity to publicly thank you for opening my eyes to plants in the African tank but I still have a long way to go with trying new ones to get even close to your setup it's just amazing. Also a huge thank you for the healthy and beautiful fish both of them and awesome deals. I owe you one . Thanks.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Bob. I still remember all the questions you asked me about Africans. I tried to answer everything I could based on my knowledge. I always post from my experiences. Im just a guy who loves fish and its people like you that keep me posting replies. I love helping people who struggle with some of the basics or are new to fish keeping. I keep my replies as simple as I can because, I believe that's what help others. Everytime I post I triple check my replies to make sure it s correct based on what Ive read. I gain nothing out of helping people on here besides the simple gratification of helping someone in need. Ive seen so many new aquarist struggle with a new tank and eventually shut down their tank because of algea or other things. Im on here trying to help others. Not everyone is super high tech and I respect that but to promote this hobby we all need to help each other. What works for one, doesn't always work for another. My ears are always open and I will continue to voice my opinion because of people like you. Thanks again. Ill keep posting my help. I dont see to much negative on this site. Every battle on here has been about buffers. Im not sure why?

Cheers Buddy


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Hey Justin, just wanted to take this opportunity to publicly thank you for opening my eyes to plants in the African tank but I still have a long way to go with trying new ones to get even close to your setup it's just amazing. Also a huge thank you for the healthy and beautiful fish both of them and awesome deals. I owe you one . Thanks.


You are welcome. I know you will take care of my fish! That fire blue is going to be a beauty. He might look 1/2 as good as his dad. Lol. We will figure out the plant thing. Its lots of trial and error. It really comes down to PH/KH/GH. You need to cater to both fish and plants.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent. Info requested


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Oh and one last thing. If someone wants to disagree with something I post PLEASE DO. Just follow it up with your reasoning, so we can all learn! I dont want this rant to deter people from posting. The more post the better


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel like this was directed at my comment. I never meant to insult, only to stop the needless over the top aggressive banter that was being dished out on that particular thread. 

I never once said anywhere that your info wasn't useful in the past. I can't think of any right off the top of my head as all of these threads kind of blend in together, but I'm not denying that you have helped people in the past. I'm sure you have some very great and valuable info (as confirmed by people replying to this thread). 

However, The way the both of you (not just you) dealt with aggressively bickering back and forth makes not only the two of you uncomfortable, but anyone who reads it. I know for a fact there are some very young people on this forum, if you were to start aggressively talking to "scotttang" for example, he might (like others) back away from the site completely from feeling so uncomfortable.

This site isn't about bullying, its about providing useful information (which you do) in a calm and nice manner.

I hope I haven't offended, it was not my intention. Please continue to be a valuable asset to the forum.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Master wilkins said:


> I feel like this was directed at my comment. I never meant to insult, only to stop the needless over the top aggressive banter that was being dished out on that particular thread.
> 
> I never once said anywhere that your info wasn't useful in the past. I can't think of any right off the top of my head as all of these threads kind of blend in together, but I'm not denying that you have helped people in the past. I'm sure you have some very great and valuable info (as confirmed by people replying to this thread).
> 
> ...


I didnt feel attacked by you at all. The only comment that bothered me was that people like me are ruinning Bcaquaria. Your comment made me realize I made myself look like an ***. So you are one of the reason why I wrote this thread. I just want people to know, Im not a know it all jerk. Im actually a really nice guy (so Ive heard). I enjoy a good debate. Im not mad at anyone. We all get a little heated some times.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I for one feel a whole lot better now. What an start to the weekend. I'm glad you're sticking around.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Master wilkins said:


> Well I for one feel a whole lot better now. What an start to the weekend. I'm glad you're sticking around.


Im a fish nut. Im not going anywhere plus Im close to 1000 posts


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

what happens when you reach 1000 posts...do you win a prize...maybe a complete 5000 gallon saltwater setup that will fit really nicely in your 20 X 20 master bedroom? a new car perhaps? sorry not the point of this post at all jbyoung00008 glad your sticking around...never know when one might need some experienced help!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> what happens when you reach 1000 posts...do you win a prize...maybe a complete 5000 gallon saltwater setup that will fit really nicely in your 20 X 20 master bedroom? a new car perhaps? sorry not the point of this post at all jbyoung00008 glad your sticking around...never know when one might need some experienced help!


I have no idea what happens. I think your forum status changes. It just became a personal goal once I hit 900. I started noticing it more. Now IM real close so we Ill find out if anything happens. A sweet setup would be nice. 

Its an open forum. No appology needed. Say what you please. Your comment cracked me up


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> what happens when you reach 1000 posts...do you win a prize...maybe a complete 5000 gallon saltwater setup that will fit really nicely in your 20 X 20 master bedroom? a new car perhaps? sorry not the point of this post at all jbyoung00008 glad your sticking around...never know when one might need some experienced help!


I now know. My name says forum Guru now. Ive never been a Guru before


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I now know. My name says forum Guru now. Ive never been a Guru before


Psst,

"ru" is Sanskrit word for cow dung. "gu" is Sanskrit word for "have lots of" or "full of"

That's why among my friends and family I am known by the title, Number One Gu-ru

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Psst,
> 
> "ru" is Sanskrit word for cow dung. "gu" is Sanskrit word for "have lots of" or "full of"
> 
> ...


I thought it meant something cool. "Guru" . It has a nice ring to it but it turns out Im now known as "full of cow dung" Lol  Can I have my forum novice back J/K


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im not sure whats up but I always appreciate any help given by all members and also try to take in info and make a educated decision for myself. p. s. youve always helped and hooked me up


----------

